# هــل السيد المسيح بلا خطيه فى الكتاب المقدس؟



## kimoo (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*هل السيـد المسيح بلا خطيـه فى الكتاب المقدس ؟.!!​*


----------



## NEW_MAN (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هــل السيد المسيح بلا خطيه فى الكتاب المقدس ..؟.!!*

(لان ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر ان يرثي لضعفاتنا بل مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية)
(عبرانيين 4: 15)

(وتعلمون ان ذاك أظهر لكي يرفع خطايانا وليس فيه خطية.)
(1 يوحنا 3: 5)

(لانه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية  خطية لاجلنا لنصير نحن بر الله فيه)
(2 كورنثوس 5: 21)

(الذي لم يفعل خطية  ولا وجد في فمه مكر)
( 1بطرس 2: 22)

(من منكم يبكّتني على خطية. فان كنت اقول الحق فلماذا لستم تؤمنون بي.)
(يوحنا 8: 46)


----------



## Twin (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هــل السيد المسيح بلا خطيه فى الكتاب المقدس ..؟.!!*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*



kimoo قال:


> *هل السيـد المسيح بلا خطيـه فى الكتاب المقدس ؟.!!​*


 
*نعم السيد المسيح بلا خطية فعلاً فهو .....*  [q-bible]*لَمْ يَعْمَلْ ظُلْماً وَلَمْ يَكُنْ فِي فَمِهِ غِشٌّ*. [/q-bible]

* وغير ذلك هو لم يولد بزرع بشر وأعتقد أن العالم كله أجمع علي هذا فهو ولد بدون الخطية الجدية*
*ولد ولاده جسدياً وتأنس من العذراء مريم بدون خطية وهو الوحيد الذي لم يكن يطلب خلاصاً من الله بطول الكتاب المقدس وبعرضه لأنه هو المُخلص والمنقذ ولم يطلب الصفح من أحد لأنه هو المسُلمح الأعظم*
[q-bible] 
*مَنْ مِنْكُمْ يُبَكِّتُنِي عَلَى خَطِيَّةٍ؟ *
[/q-bible]
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## النهيسى (16 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: هــل السيد المسيح بلا خطيه فى الكتاب المقدس ..؟.!!*

_- السيد المسيح قدوس بلا خطية
مكتوب
القدوس المولود منك يدعى ابن الله (لو 1 : 35)
و لكن انتم انكرتم القدوس البار و طلبتم ان يوهب لكم رجل قاتل (اع 3 : 14)

لانه بالحقيقة اجتمع على فتاك القدوس يسوع الذي مسحته هيرودس و بيلاطس البنطي مع امم و شعوب اسرائيل (اع 4 : 27)
بمد يدك للشفاء و لتجر ايات و عجائب باسم فتاك القدوس يسوع (اع 4 : 30)
وقيل عنه
الذي لم يفعل خطية و لا وجد في فمه مكر(1بط 2 : 22)
الذي اذ شتم لم يكن يشتم عوضا و اذ تالم لم يكن يهدد بل كان يسلم لمن يقضي بعدل (1بط 2 : 23)

2- السيد المسيح كان مجرب فى كل شئ
لان ليس لنا رئيس كهنة غير قادر ان يرثي لضعفاتنا بل مجرب في كل شيء مثلنا بلا خطية (عب 4 : 15)
اذن كانت طبيعته مثل طبيعة اى انسان يمكن ان يخطئ و جاز التجربة بلا خطية

3- قداسة المسيح من داخله وليس نتيجة عصمة خارجية
وهو قال لليهود من منكم يبكتني على خطية (يو 8 : 46)
ومن قوله هذا نستنتج ان السيد المسيح قدوس وبار وبلا خطية بذاته من داخله لانه هو الله القدوس وحده
وان كانت قداسته وبره هى من مصدر خارجى فلا يجوز له ان يفتخر بها كإنها من ذاته ؟؟؟
كما هو مكتوب
ان كنت قد اخذت فلماذا تفتخر كانك لم تاخذ (1كو 4 : 7)
فان السيد المسيح يفتخر بقداسته
فأن الافتخار يعنى ان القداسة هى من داخله الامر الذى يليق بالله وحده
ولهذا قال بعد ذلك
فان كنت اقول الحق فلماذا لستم تؤمنون بي (يو 8 : 46)
ويتضح ان السيد المسيح كان يكلمهم عن دلائل لاهوته فهو قدوس وبلا خطية لانه الله
وفى نهاية كلامه قال لهم
قال لهم يسوع الحق الحق اقول لكم قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن ( يو 8 : 58 )
اى انه ازلى وكان قبل ابراهيم لانه هو الله وهو قدوس لانه الله
​_


----------



## kimoo (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*لماذا يذل هذه الامرأه ..ويشبها بالكلب ....هل هذا لا يعتبر خطيه ؟.!!
(انجيل متى)(Mt-15-21:28) ( ثم خرج يسوع من هناك وانصرف الى نواحي صور وصيدا واذا امرأة كنعانية خارجة من تلك التخوم صرخت اليه قائلة ارحمني يا سيد يا ابن داود.ابنتي مجنونة جدا فلم يجبها بكلمة.فتقدم تلاميذه وطلبوا اليه قائلين اصرفها لانها تصيح وراءنا فاجاب وقال لم أرسل الا الى خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة فأتت وسجدت له قائلة يا سيد أعنّي فاجاب وقال ليس حسنا ان يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكلاب فقالت نعم يا سيد.والكلاب ايضا تأكل من الفتات الذي يسقط من مائدة اربابها.)​*

السيد المسيح يقول 

(( أنا باب الخراف وجميع الذين جاؤوا قبلي سارقون ولصوص ! )) (يوحنا7:10)

هل هذه ليست شتائم وتعتبر خطيه ؟

السيد المسيح يسب بطرس 

_ قال لبطرس كبير الحواريين : (( يا شيطان )) متى [ 16 : 23 ]

_ وشتم آخرين منهم بقوله : (( أيها الغبيان والبطيئا القلوب في الإيمان ! )) لوقا [ 24 : 25 ] 

_ بل شتم أحد الذين استضافوه ليتغدى عنده ، شتمه في بيته : (( سأله فريسي أن يتغذى عنده . فدخل يسوع واتكأ . وأما الفريسي فلما رأى ذلك تعجب أنه لم يغتسل أولاً قبل الغداء فقال له الرب : أنتم الآن أيها الفريسيون تنقون خارج الكأس وأما باطنكم فمملوء اختطافاً وخبثاً يا أغبياء ! 

ويل لكم أيها الفريسيون ! . . . فأجاب واحد من النامسيين وقال له : يا معلم ، حين تقول هذا تشتمنا نحن أيضاً . فقال : وويل لكم أنتم أيها الناموسيون ! )) انجيل لوقا [ 11 : 39 ]


----------



## kimoo (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*لماذا يذل هذه الامرأه ..ويشبها بالكلب ....هل هذا لا يعتبر خطيه ؟.!!
(انجيل متى)(Mt-15-21:28) ( ثم خرج يسوع من هناك وانصرف الى نواحي صور وصيدا واذا امرأة كنعانية خارجة من تلك التخوم صرخت اليه قائلة ارحمني يا سيد يا ابن داود.ابنتي مجنونة جدا فلم يجبها بكلمة.فتقدم تلاميذه وطلبوا اليه قائلين اصرفها لانها تصيح وراءنا فاجاب وقال لم أرسل الا الى خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة فأتت وسجدت له قائلة يا سيد أعنّي فاجاب وقال ليس حسنا ان يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكلاب فقالت نعم يا سيد.والكلاب ايضا تأكل من الفتات الذي يسقط من مائدة اربابها.)



السيد المسيح يقول 

(( أنا باب الخراف وجميع الذين جاؤوا قبلي سارقون ولصوص ! )) (يوحنا7:10)

هل هذه ليست شتائم وتعتبر خطيه ؟

السيد المسيح يسب بطرس 

_ قال لبطرس كبير الحواريين : (( يا شيطان )) متى [ 16 : 23 ]

_ وشتم آخرين منهم بقوله : (( أيها الغبيان والبطيئا القلوب في الإيمان ! )) لوقا [ 24 : 25 ] 

_ بل شتم أحد الذين استضافوه ليتغدى عنده ، شتمه في بيته : (( سأله فريسي أن يتغذى عنده . فدخل يسوع واتكأ . وأما الفريسي فلما رأى ذلك تعجب أنه لم يغتسل أولاً قبل الغداء فقال له الرب : أنتم الآن أيها الفريسيون تنقون خارج الكأس وأما باطنكم فمملوء اختطافاً وخبثاً يا أغبياء ! 

ويل لكم أيها الفريسيون ! . . . فأجاب واحد من النامسيين وقال له : يا معلم ، حين تقول هذا تشتمنا نحن أيضاً . فقال : وويل لكم أنتم أيها الناموسيون ! )) انجيل لوقا [ 11 : 39 ] ​*


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 سبتمبر 2009)

بعد وضعنا الادلة والبراهين على خلو السيد المسيح من الخطية ، لانه القدوس المولود من مريم العذراء .

نرد على ما تزعمه عن المرأة الكنعانية 




> لماذا يذل هذه الامرأه ..ويشبها بالكلب ....هل هذا لا يعتبر خطيه ؟.!!
> (انجيل متى)(mt-15-21:28) ( ثم خرج يسوع من هناك وانصرف الى نواحي صور وصيدا واذا امرأة كنعانية خارجة من تلك التخوم صرخت اليه قائلة ارحمني يا سيد يا ابن داود.ابنتي مجنونة جدا فلم يجبها بكلمة.فتقدم تلاميذه وطلبوا اليه قائلين اصرفها لانها تصيح وراءنا فاجاب وقال لم أرسل الا الى خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة فأتت وسجدت له قائلة يا سيد أعنّي فاجاب وقال ليس حسنا ان يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكلاب فقالت نعم يا سيد.والكلاب ايضا تأكل من الفتات الذي يسقط من مائدة اربابها.)




يجب عليك ان تفهم لماذا خاطب المسيح المرأة الكنعانية بهذه الطريقة :

اولا : السيد المسيح لم يوجه للمرأة اي اهانة والا لاعترضت هي، ( لم يصفها هي بالكلب ) ولكن من الواضح ان السيد المسيح استخدم مثالا كان مشهورا ومتداولا بين اليهود ، وكان ( له المجد ) يقصد من كلامه تعليم التلاميذ من رد المرأة شيئا هاما ، وهو ايمانها العظيم الذي يتحدى الظروف الصعبة.

ثانيا: لم يكن في الامر اي اهانة ، ولكنه تعبير كان الامم يقولونه حتى على انفسهم ، فقد قال نفس المقولة ، حزائيل وهو ملك ارام للنبي اليشع .
(فقال حزائيل ومن هو عبدك الكلب حتى يفعل هذا الأمر العظيم. فقال اليشع قد اراني الرب اياك ملكا على ارام.)
(2 اخبار 8: 13) 

ثالثا: ليس استخدام لفظ ( الكلب ) هو اهانة في كل الاحوال ، فنحن مثلا نضرب المثل ( كالكلب ) على الصديق في اخلاصه ووفائه ومحبته، وقد استخدم اللفظ نفسه الرب في امتحان الشعب الذي يخرج للحرب مع جدعون ( وقال الرب لجدعون كل من يلغ بلسانه من الماء كما يلغ الكلب فأوقفه وحده.وكذا كل من جثا على ركبتيه للشرب.)(سفر القضاة 7: 5)

رابعا: اذا كان قصد المسيح هو اهانة المرأة كما تفترض انت ، فلماذا يمتدح ايمانها ويشفي ابنتها ؟؟؟ اليست الامور بخواتمها كما هي القاعدة المتعارف عليها : 
(حينئذ اجاب يسوع وقال لها يا امرأة عظيم ايمانك.ليكن لك كما تريدين.فشفيت ابنتها من تلك الساعة)
(متى 15: 23) 

خامسا: اذا كان كلام المسيح معها اهانة او خطية كما تفترض ، لماذا لم يرفع هذا الموضوع احدهم حينما سألهم المسيح ( من منكم يبكتني على خطية ) (يوحنا 8: 46).


----------



## NEW_MAN (17 سبتمبر 2009)

kimoo قال:


> *السيد المسيح يقول *​
> *(( أنا باب الخراف وجميع الذين جاؤوا قبلي سارقون ولصوص ! )) (يوحنا7:10)*​
> 
> *هل هذه ليست شتائم وتعتبر خطيه ؟*​


 

السيد المسيح هو القدوس الذي اثبت قداسته بالقول والفعل 
وهو الذي تحققت فيه نبؤات الانبياء كلها ، فهو الوحيد الذي يستطيع ان يقول بكل الثقة :

ان كل من يزعم انه المسيح المنتظر فهو سارق ولص ، لانه يأخذ مما له , ويزعم امتلاك شيء ليس لديه .

هذه ليست مسبة او شتم ، بل هو تقرير حقيقي وله ادلته وبراهينه .




> السيد المسيح يسب بطرس
> 
> _ قال لبطرس كبير الحواريين : (( يا شيطان )) متى [ 16 : 23 ]


 
للاسف لجهلك باللغة العبرية ، فانت تقول ان كلمة ( شيطان ) هي شتيمة . 
وانا اعتذر اذا اعتربت وصفك بالجهل شتيمة ، ولكني لا اشتمك بل اقرر حقيقة اثبتها بردك .

الشيطان : كلمة عبرية معناها ( المعترض او المشتكي ) 
ولهذا فالسيد المسيح يقول لبطرس ، توقف ايها ( المعترض ) او يقول له ( يامن تكرر كلام الشيطان الذي يرفض الصليب ) . 
لو كان الامر اهانة او شتيمة كما تفترض لاعترض بطرس !!!!





> وشتم آخرين منهم بقوله : (( أيها الغبيان والبطيئا القلوب في الإيمان ! )) لوقا [ 24 : 25 ]


 
السيد المسيح كانت علاقته واضحة من التسميات 
هو (المعلم ) وهم ( التلاميذ ) ، ومن حق المعلم على التلميذ الذي صرف معه ثلاث سنوات ونصف يعلمهم ، ولم يفهموا الدرس ، ان يقول لهم ( ايها الغبيان - اي البطيئا العقول في الفهم - والبطيئا القلوب في الايمان ) . هذه ليست اهانة ، ولكنه قلب المعلم الذي يحب تلميذه ويريد له ان ينجح ويفهم .





> بل شتم أحد الذين استضافوه ليتغدى عنده ، شتمه في بيته : (( سأله فريسي أن يتغذى عنده . فدخل يسوع واتكأ . وأما الفريسي فلما رأى ذلك تعجب أنه لم يغتسل أولاً قبل الغداء فقال له الرب : أنتم الآن أيها الفريسيون تنقون خارج الكأس وأما باطنكم فمملوء اختطافاً وخبثاً يا أغبياء !





> ويل لكم أيها الفريسيون ! . . . فأجاب واحد من النامسيين وقال له : يا معلم ، حين تقول هذا تشتمنا نحن أيضاً . فقال : وويل لكم أنتم أيها الناموسيون ! )) انجيل لوقا [ 11 : 39 ]


 
من الواضح لطريقتك في الاقتباس انك تحاول تصيد الاخطاء ، ولكن هيهات ثم هيهات .

طريقة الاقتباس المجتزئة مكشوفة لاي انسان يستطيع بسهولة ان يميز ، انك اما انك تغش نفسك ، او انك واقع تحت تأثير انسان غشك ولم تستطع ان تكشفه.

اذا قرأت النص في سياقه لفهمت ما تعذر عليك فهمه ( لبطء عقلك في الاستيعاب ، او لخباثتك في الاقتباس ) ، هل انا اشتمك الان ؟؟
كلا ، بل اصف افعالك .

السيد المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، وهو مختبر القلوب والكلي ، وقد سجل الكتاب ان افكار الفريسيين والكتبة كلهم كانت مكشوفة امامه كالكتاب المفتوح .

واذا رجعت للنص في سياقه لاكتشفت لماذا وصفهم المسيح بهذه الصفات ، وهم الذين يتاجرون بالدين ليحصلوا على مكاسب شخصية دنيوية ، غير عابئين بالناس البسطاء الذين يثقون في قيادتهم ، فاذا بهم يقودونهم الى الهلاك بدلا من الخلاص ، والى البعد عن الله بدلا من التقرب منه .

السيد المسيح يحاسب الذين ائتمنهم على توصيل كلمة الله الى الناس فاهملوا في الامانة ، ماذا تسمي اللص ؟؟ او المخادع ؟؟ او المرائي ، اذا لم تسمه باسمه وبافعاله ، فانت قاض ظالم غير عادل .

واخيرا ، اذا كان في كلام السيد المسيح ذرة من التجني عليهم او توجيه السب والشتم كما تزعم ، لماذا لم يفتح احدا فمه بكلمة ، عندما قال لهم ( من منكم يبكتني على خطية ) ؟؟؟

ودعني انهي كلامي بسؤال ، هل تحاول ان تهدم العقيدة المسيحية ام العقيدة الاسلامية ؟؟؟

الم يعترف اسلامك ان المسيح هو الوحيد الذي لم يطعنه الشيطان في جنبه كما يطعن كل مولود ؟؟؟ 
فهل سقط ايمانك الاسلامي بقداسة وطهارة المسيح ، لكي تحاول ان تخدع نفسك بان المسيح به شائبة ؟؟

ولا يفوتني ان اسألك ، هل بنفس المقياس تقول ان اله الاسلام يشتم في القرآن لوصفه الناس ( بالخنازير والقردة والحمير والانعام بل وأضل ) ؟؟؟ 
ام ستجد المبرر الادبي واللغوي لقرآنك ، ولكنك تريد ان تتصيد الاخطاء لسيدنا كلنا يسوع المسيح ( بحسب زعمكم الايمان بالمسيح ) . 


لماذا تنقلون الشبهات عن الملحدين واللادينيين دون تفكير في انكم تهدمون ايمانكم واسلامكم وقرآنك ، ولكنكم لن تستطيعوا ان تنسبوا للمسيح اي شائبة سواء بجهالة او نقصان ، ذلك لان ايمانك الاسلامي لكي يقوم ، يجب ان تقدموا له الاحترام والتبجيل اللائق به ، والا فيسقط اسلامك ، ولكن يبقى مسيحنا فخرنا ومخلصنا وربنا القدوس ، شئتم ام ابيتم .



ربنا ينور بصيرتك .


----------



## مصلوب لاجلي (17 سبتمبر 2009)

*المرأة الكنعانية و السيد المسيح*

سلام للجميع..

اسمح لي عزيزي نيومان ان اضيف قليلا على ما قلت على المراة الكنعانية (و هو جواب كنت قد وضعته مرة في احد المنتديات.)

واذا امرأة كنعانية خارجة من تلك التخوم صرخت اليه قائلة ارحمني يا سيد يا ابن داود.ابنتي مجنونة جدا.
فلم يجبها بكلمة.فتقدم تلاميذه وطلبوا اليه قائلين اصرفها لانها تصيح وراءنا.
فاجاب وقال لم أرسل الا الى خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة.
فأتت وسجدت له قائلة يا سيد أعنّي.
فاجاب وقال ليس حسنا ان يؤخذ خبز البنين ويطرح للكلاب.
فقالت نعم يا سيد.والكلاب ايضا تأكل من الفتات الذي يسقط من مائدة اربابها.
حينئذ اجاب يسوع وقال لها يا امرأة عظيم ايمانك.ليكن لك كما تريدين.فشفيت ابنتها من تلك الساعة

عمل المسيح المعجزات لم يكن فقط من اجل المعجزات, او للتباهي او التفاخر, بل من اجل هدف اعظم بكثير , من اجل قصد ازلي في قلب الله "ان الجميع يخلصون و الى معرفة الحق يقبلون".و مع هذا ايضا كان يستخدم اعماله المعجزية لتلقين "المعلمين الاعمياء" دروسا في الكتاب المقدس و كلام الله.

فبالنسبة لليهود كان يوجد نوعان فقط من الشعوب : يهود و امم . يهود يعرفون الله و امم وثنية كانوا يطلقون عليهم اسم "الكلاب" لنجاساتهم .

و مع مجئ هذه المراة اليه صارخة , بدا تلقين السيد المسيح لليهود درسا في المعاملات مع الامم فاتحا اعينهم على ايمان اعظم من ايمانهم عند الامم.

تتجرَّأ وتصرخ "الاممية" وتنادي المسيح بلقبه المحبوب المعروف لدى الأُمميين القريبين من إسرائيل: " ابن داود " ولكنه بالرغم من ذلك كله لم يخرج عن صمته.

واضح هنا أن حال المرأة كان يستدر العطف، فقد تبنَّت آلام ابنتها وصراخها وحالها الفاقد للرجاء، فعملت المستحيل لتوضِّح سؤال قلبها. والتلاميذ من تأثُّرهم ترجُّوا الرب حتى تكف عن صياحها من ورائهم، وقولهم "اصرفها" بمعنى أعطها سؤال قلبها لعلَّها تعود بسلام، رحمة بها وبنا.

في هذا الوقت كان الملكوت, ملكوت السموات في مرحلته الاولى . اي كان موجها فقط لليهود و "ابن داوود"مخصص فقط لليهود و لهذا قال لها: " لم ارسل الا الى خراف اسرائيل الضالة" .( و هو عارف طبعا كيف ستجري الامور معها و مع السامعين ايضا).

فهم المراة كان عظيما و لكن ايمانها كان اعظم. فهمت المغزى و لذلك تغير ندائها .سمعت ردّ المسيح فتجرَّأت وأسرعت وسجدت أمامه ، إذ لمَّا سمعت أنه لا يستجيب إلاَّ لخراف إسرائيل تقدَّمت تستصرخ طلباً لرحمة إله إسرائيل، إذ سجدت أمامه سجود عبادة قبل أن يكون توسُّلاً! و بجرأة إيمانها القوي اخترقت حدود إسرائيل وملك إسرائيل، و سألت عن نصيب الأُمم في الخلاص المزمع أن يكون ( في الوجه الثاني لملكوت الله الموجه للامم).

و هذه المرة صرخت له بلقب اخر ليس حكرا على اليهود فقط :" يَا سَيِّدُ، أَعِنِّي!"

و يجيبها السيد المسيح بجواب, قد يبدوا قاسيا لمن يبعده عن سياق فهم الموضوع كله, و في نفس الوقت و كقاض عظيم عارف ببراءة متهمه, يسال سؤالا بطريقة التعجب ليعطيها الفرصة لتقديم حجتها و في نفس الوقت يبكّت اليهود على غرورهم الاعمى فيقول بلسان الشخص اليهودي المزدري لكل ما هو غير يهودي:

"لَيْسَ حَسَنًا أَنْ يُؤْخَذَ خُبْزُ الْبَنِينَ وَيُطْرَحَ لِلْكِلاَب".
فاليهودي و اليهود اولاد ابراهيم ( او هكذا يظنون) و هم البنين و السادة في بيت ابيهم و الباقي كله عبد له. مع ان السيد المسيح قد وبخهم على عدم ايمانهم و على ان بنوة ابراهيم لهم لن تنفعهم شيئا:
" 9وَلاَ تَفْتَكِرُوا أَنْ تَقُولُوا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ: لَنَا إِبْراهِيمُ أَبًا. لأَنِّي أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّ اللهَ قَادِرٌ أَنْ يُقِيمَ مِنْ هذِهِ الْحِجَارَةِ أَوْلاَدًا لإِبْراهِيمَ."

المراة الكنعانية هنا و مع سماعها لتلك العبارة, لم تفقد قدرتها على النطق, و لم تحتج ولا لثانية لتفكر في ردها, لان ايمانها كان عظيما جدا . و فتحت فمها و ردت بجواب و لا اروع على تلك العبارة لترى مدى ايمانها بهذا الاله. فهي لم تنفي ما قاله السيد المسيح , بل على العكس اكدته بقولها:"نَعَمْ، يَا سَيِّدُ! " و لكنها اضافت :
.. وَالْكِلاَبُ أَيْضًا تَأْكُلُ مِنَ الْفُتَاتِ الَّذِي يَسْقُطُ مِنْ مَائِدَةِ أَرْبَابِهَا!

اعطى السيد المسيح حجته( من وجهة نظر اليهودي) و اعطت المراة حجتها.فهي لم تعترض على ما للبنين ولا على ما هو ليس للكلاب، ولكن أدخلت عنصر الفائض عن البنين الذي لم يكن في حساب اليهود، فسلَّم لمطلبها واستحسن منطقها و اعطاها سؤال قلبها بعد ان لقن اليهود درسا قاسيا على فم هذه المراة.

يَا امْرَأَةُ، عَظِيمٌ إِيمَانُكِ! لِيَكُنْ لَكِ كَمَا تُرِيدِينَ». فَشُفِيَتِ ابْنَتُهَا مِنْ تِلْكَ السَّاعَةِ.
 

سلام و نعمة..


----------



## وهابى (27 سبتمبر 2009)

سؤال هل التعرى يعد خطيئة؟
ماذا فعل يسوع المسيح بإزاره بعد ان غسل ارجل تلاميذه فى لقاءه الاخير قبل الصلب؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 سبتمبر 2009)

وهابى قال:


> سؤال هل التعرى يعد خطيئة؟





وهابى قال:


> ماذا فعل يسوع المسيح بإزاره بعد ان غسل ارجل تلاميذه فى لقاءه الاخير قبل الصلب؟





قام عن العشاء وخلع ثيابه : هل هذا تعريّ ؟؟ 

نقرأ كثيرا في الكتاب المقدس عن أناس خلعوا ثيابهم امام الجماهير ، فهل تعروا ام كانوا يلبسون تحت الثياب ملابس اخرى ؟ 

كان اليهودي في ذلك الوقت يلبس قميصا (ملابس داخلية) تحت الثياب والرداء (الملابس الخارجية) ، وقد يضيف الى ذلك (الجبة او الحلة ) للاغنياء او الكهنة . فاذا خلع اليهودي ثيابه او ردائه فهو لم يتعري .

************ 

جاء في الكتاب المقدس : 

" اما يسوع قبل عيد الفصح وهو عالم ان ساعته قد جاءت لينتقل من هذا العالم الى الآب اذ كان قد احب خاصته الذين في العالم احبهم الى المنتهى. 2 فحين كان العشاء وقد ألقى الشيطان في قلب يهوذا سمعان الاسخريوطي ان يسلمه. 3 يسوع وهو عالم ان الآب قد دفع كل شيء الى يديه وانه من عند الله خرج والى الله يمضي. 4 قام عن العشاء وخلع ثيابه واخذ منشفة واتّزر بها. 5 ثم صبّ ماء في مغسل وابتدأ يغسل ارجل التلاميذ ويمسحها بالمنشفة التي كان متزرا بها." 

(يوحنا 13: 1- 5) 

يقتبس الاخوة المسلمين هذه الكلمات ، ويفسرونها على انه اذ خلع ثيابه فانه قد تعرى ، فهل خلع الثوب معناه التعري حقا ؟؟ 

هذا ما سوف نقوم بايضاحه في هذه المقال ، ولكن اولا دعنا نقرأ بعض الفقرات الاخرى التي جاءت في الكتاب المقدس عن اناس خلعوا ثيابهم امام الآخرين ، ولكنها لا تقول بانهم اصبحوا عرايا بالمعنى الذي يريد الاخوة المشككين ان يوهموا به قارئي شبهاتهم ، وهي دعوة للمسلمين البسطاء ، ان يقرأوا الكتاب المقدس بانفسهم حينما يتعرضون لشبهات الاخوة المضللين والضالين . 

نقرأ عن دخول المسيح الى اورشليم ، ان الجموع الاكثرية خلعت الثياب وفرشتها على الارض (والجمع الاكثر فرشوا ثيابهم في الطريق. وآخرون قطعوا اغصانا من الشجر وفرشوها في الطريق) (متى 21: 8) ، فهل يفهم الاخ المسلم انها كانت حفلة للتعري ؟؟؟ 

في حادثة استشهاد استفانوس بالرجم ، قيل عن منفذي الرجم انهم خلعوا ثيابهم عن قدمي شاول ، اي انهم ارادوا مزيد من حرية الحركة ، وليس المقصود منها انهم اصبحوا عراة امام الجماهير المشاهدة، (واخرجوه خارج المدينة ورجموه. والشهود خلعوا ثيابهم عند رجلي شاب يقال له شاول. 59 فكانوا يرجمون استفانوس وهو يدعو ويقول ايها الرب يسوع اقبل روحي. ) ( اعمال 7: 58 – 59) 

قال السيد المسيح في احدى عظاته : 

(ومن اراد ان يخاصمك وياخذ ثوبك فاترك له الرداء ايضا.) 
(متى 5: 40) 
(من ضربك على خدك فاعرض له الآخر ايضا.ومن اخذ رداءك فلا تمنعه ثوبك ايضا.) 
(لوقا 6: 29) 

منها نفهم ان الملابس الخارجية لليهودي كانت عبارة عن الثوب والرداء ، ولكن هل هذا كل ما كان يلبسه الانسان اليهودي ، فاذا خلع الثياب والرداء اصبح عريانا تماما ؟؟؟ 


********** 

كانت الملابس في ذلك العصر في الترتيب من الداخل الى الخارج : 
القميص ،ثم جبة الرداء ، ثم الرداء ، ثم الثوب الخارجي 

ولهذا نجد السيد المسيح حينما كان يخلعون عنه الثياب ليجهزوه للصليب ، نقرأ ان الثياب كانت من اربعة اقسام ، كان يلبس تحتها قميصا بغير خياطة منسوجا كله من فوق (قطعة الملابس الداخلية في زمانهم) : 

" ثم ان العسكر لما كانوا قد صلبوا يسوع اخذوا ثيابه وجعلوها اربعة اقسام لكل عسكري قسما. واخذوا القميص ايضا.وكان القميص بغير خياطة منسوجا كله من فوق. 24 فقال بعضهم لبعض لا نشقه بل نقترع عليه لمن يكون.ليتّم الكتاب القائل اقتسموا ثيابي بينهم وعلى لباسي ألقوا قرعة.هذا فعله العسكر" 
(يوحنا 19:23) 


ونقرأ ايضا عن ملابس او ثياب هرون في سفر الخروج كما يلي ، وجاء ترتيبها من الخارج الى الداخل : 

" وهذه هي الثياب التي يصنعونها صدرة ورداء وجبّة وقميص مخرّم وعمامة ومنطقة.فيصنعون ثيابا مقدسة لهرون اخيك ولبنيه ليكهن لي. 
(خروج 28: 4) 
وتصنع لهم سراويل من كتان لستر العورة.من الحقوين الى الفخذين تكون.
(خروج 28: 42)


وجاء ترتيبها هنا من الداخل الى الخارج : 

(وتاخذ الثياب وتلبس هرون القميص وجبة الرداء والرداء والصدرة وتشده بزنّار الرداء. )
(خروج 29 : 5) 

ونقرأ هنا الثياب باكثر تفصيل كما يلي : 

القميص ، منطقة (اي حزام) ، ثم الجبة ، ثم الرداء ، ثم منطقة أو زنّار الرداء ( اي حزام ) 
ثم تلي ذلك الصدرة 

(فقدم موسى هرون وبنيه وغسلهم بماء. 7 وجعل عليه القميص ونطّقه بالمنطقة وألبسه الجبة وجعل عليه الرداء ونطّقه بزنّار الرداء وشدّه به. 8 ووضع عليه الصدرة وجعل في الصدرة الاوريم والتّمّيم. 9 ووضع العمامة على راسه ووضع على العمامة الى جهة وجهه صفيحة الذهب الاكليل المقدس كما امر الرب موسى. ) (لاويين 8: 6 – 9) 

ولسنا بصدد شرح ملابس او ثياب الكهنة ، ولكن يكفي ان نتعرف على ترتيب الملابس من الداخل الى الخارج ، فنعرف ان القطعة الداخلية كانت تسمى القميص ، والقطع الخارجية كانت تتكون من الرداء والثوب ، وقد يضاف اليهم الجبة في حالة الكهنة أو الاغنياء (1 صموئيل 18: 4) ، وكانوا يلبسون ايضا (السراويل) تحت هذه الملابس .

(ثم أوثق هؤلاء الرجال في سراويلهم واقمصتهم وارديتهم ولباسهم وألقوا في وسط أتون النار المتقدة.)
(دانيال 3: 21) 


ما يهمنا ايضاحه هنا والتأكيد عليه ، ان الاخوة المسلمين الذين يريدون بجهالة ان ينسبوا الاخطاء الى الكتاب المقدس ، فيشوهون كل شيء وكل شخص ، حتى الرب يسوع المسيح ، فاتهم ان يقرأوا في الفقرة التي ساقوها لاثارة شبهتهم ، المعنى الحقيقي الذهبي والجوهري الكامن في هذه الفقرة ، ان ما فعله السيد المسيح هو دليل المحبة الشديدة لتلاميذه والمؤمنين به ، انه تنازل وتواضع ليغسل ارجل التلاميذ ، وهي في ذلك الوقت كانت تمتليء باتربة الطرقات غير المعبدة ، والاوحال الناتجة عن الامطار او اختلاط الاتربة برش الماء لتسكينها فلا تثير الغبار في الطريق . 

هذه الاقدام الموحلة والقذرة ، هي اقدامي واقدامك ، التي تواضع الرب يسوع المسيح ليغسلها لنا بيديه الكريمتين ، ولهذا خلع ثيابه ، ليكون له مجالا اكثر حرية في الحركة ليقوم بالعمل على اكثر اتقانا ويقدم خدمته باكثر جودة ، وهو القائل عن نفسه (لان ابن الانسان ايضا لم يأت ليخدم –بضم الياء- بل ليخدم – بفتح الياء- وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين )ء​ 
(مرقس 10: 54) 

هذا المنظر الذي ارتضى الرب يسوع المسيح ان يكون عليه ، سواء في هذا الموقف لغسل ارجل التلاميذ ، او عندما عروه حقيقة وخلعوا عنه ثيابه وقميصه قبل الصلب ، قال عنه النبي اشعياء بروح النبوة ، ان هذا من اجلنا ، ولكن من يصدق ؟؟؟ 

(من صدق خبرنا ولمن استعلنت ذراع الرب. 2 نبت قدامه كفرخ وكعرق من ارض يابسة لا صورة له ولا جمال فننظر اليه ولا منظر فنشتهيه. 3 محتقر ومخذول من الناس رجل اوجاع ومختبر الحزن وكمستر عنه وجوهنا محتقر فلم نعتد به ) 
(اشعياء 51: 1 – 3)​

نصلي ان ينير الرب بصائر العميان ويطلق المأسورين احرارا في المسيح يسوع


----------



## وهابى (28 سبتمبر 2009)

كان هذا استيضاح فقط اكمل الرد على المشاركات التى تسبقنى والخاصه بالشتائم


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 سبتمبر 2009)

وهابى قال:


> كان هذا استيضاح فقط اكمل الرد على المشاركات التى تسبقنى والخاصه بالشتائم


 


الاخ الفاضل وهابي 

اعتقد ان الرد قام بتوضيح واجلاء الامر ، الرب يسوع المسيح بلا خطية .
حاول ان تفهم الانجيل ، قبل ان تصدق الطعن او الاتهامات كما تقول .

مرحبا بك في المنتدى


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 سبتمبر 2013)

للرفع..


----------

